# Finally...oh yes



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, after much thinking, searching, and fixing, i have finally fixed my problem of horrible clutch slip. In the end, all it ended up being was bad master/slave cylinders for the clutch. I replaced them on fri. night, and it has made a world of difference. Before I fixed it, if I punched it in 3rd to 5th, it would just completely slip, and I would go nowhere. Also, my boost was really uneven. It would sometimes hit 3, or 7, or 5, whatever it felt like doing. if it ever hit what it's set at(8psi), it would hit it, then just start losing boost as the clutch slipped. Now, I make a constant 8 psi whenever I want, i lose no boost, and it doesn't tap out at stupid uneven amounts. Also, the shifting between gears is much improved, no longer being rough and uneven. Finally, I am starting to regain some faith in the old Z. All that's left now is the exhaust, the uneven idle, and the headlight switch. It's easy from here on out......hopefully.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Good to hear. Hope it comes together for you. Hows the underbody and frames doing?


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

underbody and frame are still rusted, but it's all minor surface rust. THe suspension parts are rusted, but not enough to affect performance or safety. this summer i plan on doing a massive anti rust campaign project on the car, to bring it back to full potential and looks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmm I have that same slippage problem , but pretty sure mine is just age of the clutch. It'll hold about 8-9 pounds of boost just fine , but if I go to the full 14 psi it lets go. Might be worth looking into , I guess , even though I already have a new clutch coming.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah, i ordered a $350 clutch, and decided that before i spend another 200+ on the install ( i don't have the equipment to do it myself), i should check out the cheaper and easier job. I did, and i'm glad i did. I sent the clutch back, and am out $75 instead of $500+.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> yeah, i ordered a $350 clutch, and decided that before i spend another 200+ on the install ( i don't have the equipment to do it myself), i should check out the cheaper and easier job. I did, and i'm glad i did. I sent the clutch back, and am out $75 instead of $500+.


Where do you get a clutch installed for $200. I want to send my car there.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

hehe...that was a figurative guess. i've never had it done, so i have no idea of the price. My roommate had his truck done a few months ago at some crap shop near where we live, and with clutch and all, it only cost him like $280. i think it was a sheisty job though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> hehe...that was a figurative guess. i've never had it done, so i have no idea of the price. My roommate had his truck done a few months ago at some crap shop near where we live, and with clutch and all, it only cost him like $280. i think it was a sheisty job though.


I know FWD and AWD cars can top $1000 for a clutch install. RWDs should be a ton cheaper , since it's a LOT less labor , but it's been so long since I had a RWD car that needed a clutch , I have no idea. I'd say it's closer to $500-$600 maybe , depending on where you live.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

RWD is so much eqasier to change the clutch on. It usually is tons cheaper if you have to pay someone.


----------

